# Cross Posting from a film maker from TN



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am a Knoxville producer, currently working on an independent documentary film about pit bulls and breed discrimination.
I've already spent a year and a half interviewing people in the U.S. Off the top of my head, if you have a story about being attacked by another breed of dog, or a story about someone who uses their pit as a service animal then please email me at [email protected]. I need footage of a pit bull pulling a wheelchair, specifically speaking.
I'd like to hear more about the service dogs. I have a lot of footage of service pits but none that actually pull a wheel chair. I'm looking for that specifically.


----------

